# الامراض المهنية الخطيرة



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ان اهم الامراض المهنية: 
-تغبر الرئة عند عمال الاسمنت والغزل
-سرطان المثانة عند عمال الصباغة
- امراض الاذن عند عمال مهن الضجيج


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*حوادث السير وكسور الفقرات*

*كسور العمود الفقري نتيجة طبيعية للسرعة والحوادث المرورية*


آلاف الحوادث تقع سنوياً في بلدنا نتيجة السرعة وعدم التقيد بالأنظمة المرورية، هذه الحوادث تؤدي إلى آلاف الاصابات والكسور في مختلف أنحاء الجسم بما في ذلك اصابات وكسور العمود الفقري، هذه الكسور قد تصيب أي جزء من العمود الفقري بما في ذلك الفقرات العنقية أو الفقرات الصدرية أو الفقرات القطنية والعجزية، وقد تكون كسوراً بسيطة كانضغاط في احدى الفقرات أو تكون كسوراً شديدة تصيب أكثر من فقرة وتؤدي إلى تفتتها وقد تؤدي إلى تحرك الفقرة من مكانها الطبيعي وإلى ضغط على النخاع الشوكي أو الأعصاب. وعادة ما تكون كسور العمود الفقري مؤلمة ويتم تشخيصها بالاشعة السينية والمقطعية والرنين المغناطيسي. اما العلاج فيعتمد على نوعية الكسر وشدة الاصابة، فالكسور البسيطة يتم علاجها بالأحزمة الطبية والمسكنات والعلاج الطبيعي، تشجيع المريض على الحركة والمشي، اما الكسور الشديدة فتحتاج إلى تدخل جراحي لرفع الضغط عن الأعصاب ولتثبيت الكسور في الفقرات بمسامير وأسياخ طبية فائقة الجودة، بعد ذلك يخضع المريض لجلسات علاج طبيعي وتأهيل طبي، وعلى الرغم من أن الغالبية العظمى من كسور العمود الفقري تستجيب للعلاج التحفظي أو العلاج الجراحي وتكون نتائجها ممتازة، الا انه من الأفضل تفادي هذه الكسور والاصابات اساساً وذلك بالتقيد بالأنظمة المرورية وعدم السرعة والحرص على استخدام حزام الأمان. 

للاستفسار ارجو طرح اي سؤال


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمنى من الاخوة جميعا توخي الحذر في القيادة تجنبا لاي ضرر لهم وشكرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور
نتمنى منك ادراج الملفات باسهاب بغض النظر عن التساؤلات فأنت لديك خبرة وتعرف ما الذي يمكن الاستفادة منه
لما فيه من خدمة للأخوة
تحياتي


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً دكتور
نتمنى منك توضيحات أكثر حول كل موضوع
تحياتي


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*اصابات الكاحل عند الرياضيين*

التواء ( وثي ) مفصل الكاحل يعتبر التواء ( وثي ) مفصل الكاحل من الإصابات الكثيرة والشائعة بين العامة وخاصة الرياضيين منهم ، حيث يحدث وثي مفاجئ نتيجة تعرض القدم لانقلاب داخلي مع عطف أخمصي أثناء ممارسة التمرينات أو حتى المشي على ارض غير مستوية. غالباً يسمع صوت تمزق الرباط وقت الإصابة. والوثي أو الالتواء فهو دلالة لعدم وجود كسر في منطقة الإصابة ويقصد به تمدد أو تمزق بعض الألياف حيث تتحدد درجة التواء المفصل بمدى التلف الحادث في الأربطة الخارجية فالالتواء من الدرجة الأولى او البسيط في حالة تمزق 25% من الألياف، والدرجة الثانية او المتوسطة في حالة تمزق 20-75% من الألياف ، والدرجة الثالثة او الشديدة في حالة تمزق اكثر من 75% من الألياف، مما يؤدي بالطبع الى عدم ثبات المفصل بشكل ملحوظ. الأربطة التي حول المفصل هي : 1– الرباط الوحشي : ويتكون من ثلاثة حزم ليفية ( خلفية – أمامية – سفلية ) تمتد من الكعب حتى عظمة الشظية . 2 – الرباط الانسي : وهو جزء من الرباط الدالي ويعتبر من أقوى أربطة مفصل الكاحل ومن النادر إن تتمزق إلا اذا حدث كسر مثل ( كسر بسيط ) . 3 – الرباط الداخلي : رباط مثلث الشكل يرتبط بالجهة الإنسية لعظام المفصل . العلامات و الأعراض و التشخيص : الشخص المصاب عادة يشكو من ألم وتورم وعدم المقدرة على المشي ويلاحظ التورم او الانتفاخ فيما لا يقل عن 60% من حالات التواء الكاحل الشديد خلال 48 ساعة من حدوث الاصابة مع تغير اللون الى ازرق غامق على سطح القدم، مع الشعور بالالم عند الجس على الرباط الأمامي، كما يلاحظ وجود صوت فرقعة في مكان المحفظة الزلالية للمفصل و الأربطة الخلفية مع محدودية مدى الحركة للمفصل نتيجة الألم و التورم. عادة القوة العضلية لا تتغير خلال الأيام الأولى من الإصابة فقدان للتوازن العاملذلك يلاحظ عدم مقدرة القدم على تحمل وزن الجسم. و التشخيص الصحيح يلعب دوراً هاماً في شفاء هذه الإصابة و يعتمد على أخصائي ماهر بالإصابات الرياضية حيث تكون علامة الاختبار اليدوي (فحص السحب) لـ ثبات مفصل الكاحل موجبة، وضرورة عمل صور الأشعة لنفي وجود كسر بالمفصل. العلاج : العلاج قد يختلف حسب نوع الإصابة فهناك الوثي الخفيف او المزمن وهناك التمزق الجزئي او التام، فالعلاج الناقص لهذه الاصابة يؤدي الى عدم ثبات القدم ويضعف مقدرتها العضلية،وينتج عنه أيضاً الام مزمنة، وورم مما يؤدي بالنهاية الى عجز القدم على أداء الأنشطة اليومية ومن ابسطها المشي. تعتبر إراحة العضو المصاب من الأمور الهامة في الإصابة ويكون العلاج كالتالي للالتواء "الوثي" . 1)معالجة الإصابة من الدرجة الأولى و الثانية : * استخدام الثلج المبروش وقت الإصابة مع إراحة العضو المصاب . ولمدة ثلاثة أيام الأولى من الإصابة * رفع العضو المصاب عن مستوى الأرض . * استعمال رباط ضاغط . بالإضافة الى الأدوية المضادة للالتهاب و المسكنات. * بعد زوال الأعراض والتي قد تستمر أسبوع يستطيع الشخص ممارسة أعماله السابقة . 2) معالجة الالتواء ( الوثي ) المزمن : تعتمد مدة العلاج على شدة الإصابة وغالبا تكون أسبوعين . أ‌ ) الموجات فوق الصوتية . ب‌) الحمامات الحارة . ت‌) تمارين للمفصل بالأربع اتجاهات فقط تمارين حركيه . ث‌) ثم التأهيل تحت إشراف الأخصائي المعالج بعد التأكد من تحسن الحالة . اما العلاج في حالات الالتواء المصاحب بتمزق سوى كان جزئي او تام فان العلاج يكون : 1) توضع القدم بالجبس لفترة ثلاثة أسابيع حتى يتم شفاء الأربطة المتمزقة . ولا مانع من أن تكون جبيرة الجبس من النوع الثابت ( الدائم ) او المتحرك وهذه افضل لأنها تعطى مجالا للحركة وسهولة استخدامها و خفة وزنها . وبعد إزالة الجبس ( فترة التثبيت ) تبدأ مرحلة العلاج الطبيعي ولمدة ثلاثة أسابيع للوصول الى : أ‌) إرجاع الحركة الطبيعية والقوة العضلية لمفصل وعضلات الكاحل . ب‌) تقليل التورم حول المفصل . ت‌) إعادة الشخص لمزاولة نشاطه اليومي المعتاد . وذلك باستخدام ما يلي : 1) الأشعة تحت الحمراء لمدة 15 دقيقة لتحسين الدورة الدموية للعضو المصاب . 2) الموجات فوق الصوتية . 3) التمرينات التأهيلية للمفصل لزيادة الحركة وزيادة القوة العضلية تحت إشراف الأخصائي المعالج الذي يحدد برنامج هذه التمارين وتطورها حسب الحالة . مدة العلاج كما يلاحظ قد تطول في بعض الحالات وذلك للعمل على تجنب حدوث مضاعفات مثل الالتواءات ( الوثي ) المتكررة او قد يؤدي الى الروماتزم بالمستقبل فلذلك لا بد من المحافظة على الاستمرار بالعلاج تحت إشراف أخصائي ذو مهارة عالية بالإصابات الرياضية . ولكن تبقى الوقاية من أهم العوامل العلاجية في مثل هذه الإصابات ومن التوصيات الضرورية للوقاية هي ارتداء جبيرة خفيفة او استعمال رباط ضاغط حول المفصل في الأعمال التي قد تعرضك لهذه الإصابة كممارسة الرياضة بأنواعها وبعض الأعمال على ارض غير مستوية . وهذه الأشياء بسيطة جدا وقد تمنع عنك الإصابة وتغنيك عن زيارة المتخصص . وفى الاخير مع تمنياتى لكم بالصحة والعافية والسلامة


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*المحافظة على سلامة الغضروف القطني (الديسك)*

المحافظة على سلامة الغضروف القطني (الديسك) يتكون العمود الفقري من 33فقرة مرصوفة فوق بعضها البعض ويربطها غضاريف تسمى الديسك تتواجد بين كل فقرة والاخرى. هذا الغضروف او الديسك يتكون تتواجد بين كل فقرة والاخرى. هذا الغضروف او الديسك يتكون من حلقة خارجية من الالياف القوية جداً وبداخلها مادة جيلاتينية تسمى النواة او اللب. هذا الديسك باجزائها تكون قوية جداً وذلك لان وظيفتها هي اعطاء مرونة للعمود الفقري حتى نتمكن من الانحناء والالتفات والحركة وكذلك فهي تمتص الصدمات وتوزعها على اجزاء العمود الفقري. وقد اثبتت الابحاث ان طول الانسان يزداد في الليل ويقل خلال النهار نتيجة التغيرات في ارتفاع الديسك. ويتسائل الكثير من الناس عن اسباب مرض الديسك والانزلاق الغضروفي ولماذا تصيب الفقرات القطنية اكثر من غيرها. والحقيقة هي ان الفقرات الصدرية تكون مدعومة بالقفص الصدري والاضلع وهي قليلة الحركة مما يحمي الديسك من الانزلاق الغضروفي. اما الفقرات العنقية في الرقبة والفقرات القطنية في اسفل الظهر فهي تقع في مناطق كثيرة الحركة مما يعرضها للمشاكل بشكل اكبر. وقد اظهرت الابحاث الطبية ان الضغط داخل الديسك في منطقة اسفل الظهر يكون قليلاً في وضعية استلقاء ويزداد في وضعية الوقوف ويكون اكثر ما يكون في وضعية الجلوس الغير مسنود. فمثلاً اذا اخذنا الديسك في اسفل الظهر فإن الضغط داخلها خلال الجلوس والوقوف يعادل 200% من وزن الجسم الكلي. واذا اضفنا حمل شيء في الايدي بطريقة خاطئة كما يحصل عند التقاط شيء من الارض او حمل طفل صغير بطريقة خاطئة فإن الضغط يوازي 300% من وزن الجسم. اما عند الجلوس باستقامة مع استخدام كرسي ذو ذراعين فإن الضغط على الديسك يقل كثيراً. وكذلك عند التقاط وحمل الاشياء فإنه يجب المحافظة على استقامة الظهر وحمل الشيء قريباً من الجسم والاعتماد على ثني الركبتين عند النزول والارتفاع من الارض.، اما عند الجلوس في المجلس العربي فيفضل الاستناد الى الجدار والمحافظة على استقامة الظهر. كل هذه العوامل تساعد على ابقاء الضغط على الديسك في المعدل الطبيعي وبالتالي تؤدي الى تلافي المشاكل المتعلقة بها بإذن الله.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور
نتمنى منك دوام المشاركة


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (13 سبتمبر 2009)

نتمنى للجميع الصحة والعافية
مشكور


----------



## الطبيب الجراح (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*خبر عاجل صار ممكن اطول بعد سن ال17*

استطاع فريق طبي في احدى جامعات الولايات المتحدة من تركيب صنف دوائي جديد يمكن ان يزيد طول القامة بمعدل وسطي 8سم عند الاشخاص من سن 16-35 ويعد هذا سبق علمي فريد من نوعه وقد طرح في الاسواق منذ شهر تقريبا واعتقد انه قد يكون بداية لسلسة من الاصناف في مجال الطول, وكان قد سبقه بعد الاصناف التي كان يخشى من اثارها الجانبية لاسيما على المدى البعيد الجدير بالذكر ان مشاش العظام الطويل هو المسؤؤل عن النمو الطولي للعظام في حين ان هذا الدواء يعمل على العمود الفقري بصورة خاصة فتكون الزيادة على حساب الجذع وليس على حساب الاطراف سأذكر لكم الاسم التجاري وطريقة الاستعمال والمصدر والاسعار اذا سمحت ادارة المنتدى بذلك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الدكتور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ، فقد استفدت كثيرا منها.
بارك الله فيك .. مع تحياتي واحترامي،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## خلوف العراقي (30 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

